# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  BT Infinity doubles speed tomorrow - Techwatch

## Dream Guide Team

Techwatch*BT Infinity doubles speed tomorrow**Techwatch*Most people can't, not normally anyway, save for a rare bout of so-called *lucid dreaming*. Otherwise,.. That great bastion of video games journalism (or any journalism for that matter) The Sun has today run an exclusive high.. There's a new number one *...**and more »*

----------

